# Website domain DNS issues.



## hockey97 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, I need some help. PM me if you need my domain name. My domain name isn't working. I spent a week with the people that sold me the domain name. I been going back and forth. They kept telling me that I am stupid and don't know anything. They told me that everything is working in the DNS server side. Well, I used tools online to scan my DNS records for my domain name.

I get a name server error. I can't see any records. Even though I know that I set them right via their DNS server. Anyways, I am just seeing many different tools that it's a name server record issue. I have 2 domain names that these guys only host the DNS records for me. One website works perfectly. The other one dosen't work at all. They use the same name servers. However, I get the feeling the name server records for my one domain that isn't working isn't setup properly and I have no control over this. They do this automatically for me.

I can create new name server records for my domain name but I must use my domain name as the name server. I have to pay them $30 more a month to have my own name server. However, I need to know how I can tell if the name servers are failing?

Does every domain name need records to point to a name server? From my experience yes you do need name server records which will point your domain to use the authoritative name servers. If the name server records aren't set up properly you will get a name server fail error and the domain name won't work. I know the name servers work but I feel my one domain name records for the name server isn't correct. The other domain name works perfectly and uses the same name servers. So I know the name servers work. I just think my one domain name ... name server record isn't setup properly. I tell the guys that owns the DNS servers this and they keep telling me that the name servers works and nothing is wrong. 

I can't understand how they keep misunderstanding me. I keep telling them that the name servers are fine but the name server record for my one domain isn't. 
They still insists that the name servers are perfectly ok and running.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

Test it with dig(1), you don't really need any other tool.

[cmd=]dig @1.2.3.4 mydomain.org ANY[/cmd]
This will query the DNS server at 1.2.3.4 for the mydomain.org domain.


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 18, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Test it with dig(1), you don't really need any other tool.
> 
> [cmd=]dig @1.2.3.4 mydomain.org ANY[/cmd]
> This will query the DNS server at 1.2.3.4 for the mydomain.org domain.



I got a question for you about the DNS server records.


Do I need to create a name server record for each of the domain names I own to point to the authoritative name servers that own or handle my domain names?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> Do I need to create a name server record for each of the domain names I own to point to the authoritative name servers that own or handle my domain names?


Your whois(1) records need to point to the authoritative DNS servers, if that's what you mean.


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 18, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your whois(1) records need to point to the authoritative DNS servers, if that's what you mean.



No, I am talking about NS records. Do you need to create them for every domain name?

does it have to have something like  ns1.domain.com   193.233.594.170  does it have to have the right host name with a ip address value?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm moving this to off-topic. It has absolutely nothing to do with FreeBSD. It is basically a freebie personal consultancy issue.


----------



## kpa (Feb 18, 2013)

There has to be a "glue record" for your domain. For example if your domain is example.com the nameservers responsible for .com should point the queries for example.com to your nameservers. This is usually done by the domain registrar on request or they provide a web gui where you can "delegate" the domain to your nameservers.

Also you must repeat the nameservers in the zone file:


```
$ORIGIN example.com.
@       IN     SOA   ns1.example.com. hostmaster.example.com. (
...

             IN      NS     ns1
             IN      NS     ns2
```

There must be A records for the names mentioned in the NS records for this to work


```
$ORIGIN example.com.
...
ns1           IN      A      192.0.2.1
ns2           IN      A      192.0.2.2
```


----------



## J65nko (Feb 18, 2013)

To see whether all DNS delegation chains point to your nameserver you can use the DNS traversal checker at http://dns.squish.net/  (server provided by ISC)

Actually I prefer the old version http://www.squish.net/dnscheck/v1.html


----------



## throAU (Feb 20, 2013)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> No, I am talking about NS records. Do you need to create them for every domain name?
> 
> does it have to have something like  ns1.domain.com   193.233.594.170  does it have to have the right host name with a ip address value?



If you mean "do I need to have ns.mydomain.com" specified as an NS record for mydomain.com, then no.

You can use any name server you like, so long as it is set up to host your zone files.

E.g., here's the SOA for one of my domains


```
$ORIGIN gxsis.com.      ; BCM zonefile template v0.17 (HACK) for FOPE
@               IN      SOA     ns1     hostmaster.xxxxx.xxxx.xxxx. (
                                2012052510              ; serial number
                                30m                     ; Refresh
                                3m                      ; Update retry
                                7d                      ; Expiry
                                3h      )               ; Minimum

                IN      NS      ns1
                IN      NS      [B]ns1.telstra.net[/B].
```


Second NS record has nothing to do with my domain, but it hosts my zones.


----------

